# Probiotics for Toddlers



## PCARN (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi- It was recommended to start my little one on a probiotic and I was looking for recommendations. This is new to me so I don't know any brands, how often, etc. I would appreciate any information.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

In addition to eating yogurt, we have started our DD on a probiotic supplement. Our local health food store has several options for kids. We tried the chewable "Yum Yums" but DD doesn't like them. The powder, mixed in with a little juice, works better. There is dosing info on the container. I also sometimes get the Goodbelly probiotic juice drinks--which she loves. They also have a multivitamin in them so on those days she doesn't get a separate vitamin.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have used bifidus powder for my ds since he was tiny. I just mix it with water and give it to him on a spoon. If your lo is still breastfeeding, bifidus would be a good idea because it is specifically for baby (milk-digesting) guts.

Now that ds is older I also give him a chewable probiotic that our co-op carries -- Dinodophilus. It is sweetened with xylitol, which is supposed to be good for teeth and a healthy sweetener. It tastes very sweet, though, and ds didn't like it at first. He likes them just fine now. Since dd takes them every day, I just offered it to him every now and again.

When looking for a probiotic, whether it is chewable, powder, or liquid, you should look for one that contains several different types of bacteria, rather than only acidophilus, for example.

I also give my children plain, live yogurt. Ds only gets goat yogurt, though, because I suspect he doesn't do well with cow dairy.

You could add a powder or liquid supplement to a little yogurt or applesauce to feed it to your child.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I use Udo's Choice for both boys because I can get it locally, and have read it's a good one.

I was watching PBS last night, and Brenda Watson was on, talking about gut health. She seems pretty enthusiastic about it, and she has a line of probiotics, which includes Flora-baby for babies and toddlers. She seems genuinely concerned about gut health, so I'm assuming she makes good probiotics, kwim? I'm going to try hers next.


----------



## PCARN (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information ladies.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I like the Garden of Life children's probiotic powder. I just use a spoon to put it straight in my DC's mouths. They all like it, and would happily eat multiple times the recommended amount every day.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardenmommy*
> 
> I like the Garden of Life children's probiotic powder. I just use a spoon to put it straight in my DC's mouths. They all like it, and would happily eat multiple times the recommended amount every day.


We use this one as well. My DCs like it in a spoon of slightly sweetened yogurt (either organic vanilla or organic plain with a little honey).


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We use Udos Choice as well, for both kids for years. I mix it into their drinks, or just give it to them plain.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

..


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

We eat homemade kefir!! Packed with probiotics and tons of other good things. Yum yum!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie*
> 
> We eat homemade kefir!! Packed with probiotics and tons of other good things. Yum yum!


We eat kefir too! Lots of good bacteria.


----------



## nanamar (Apr 21, 2009)

We use Nature Gardens too. It has several strands of good bacteria for infants and toddlers. We only use it as a supplement once a week or if their tummies are just not right... If you use probiotics every day you take a chance of the body stop producing natural flora on its own, because the cells that produce them will not produce due to the use of probiotics.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanamar*
> 
> We use Nature Gardens too. It has several strands of good bacteria for infants and toddlers. We only use it as a supplement once a week or if their tummies are just not right... If you use probiotics every day you take a chance of the body stop producing natural flora on its own, because the cells that produce them will not produce due to the use of probiotics.


Really? I've never heard of that. Do you have any sources for that information? I'd be curious to learn more about it. TIA


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Me too. That's been bugging me, since in all the years I've taken a probiotic and been learning about natural health, I've never heard anything like that anywhere.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Me neither. I'd love links too.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I just started my toddler on culturelle powder. I had c diff and read a lot on probiotics and this is what I settled on for myself at the time. Dr. Sears (can't remember which one) happens to recommend this one as well. But I got my info from the c diff community. I also haven't heard of any issue with taking it daily. I know that culturelle is supposed to colonize in your gut though.


----------



## Carla Mike (Mar 28, 2015)

I just give my children yogurt with probiotics, much easier and cheaper. Activia is a good one!


----------

